# Kanga wrap for a newborn?



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi friends, infrequent poster here at MDC but I have a question. I saw an african lady one time with her baby on her back in what I now believe was a Kanga wrap, and thought gosh, if I ever have another baby then I want to wear him that way.

Well, I now have another baby, one month old.







I've been looking into Kanga wraps (or possibly just repurposing some Thai sarongs that have been sitting unused in my closet for years), but I'm not sure if a baby whose head is still a little floppy can be safely wrapped/worn this way. Do I need to wait until he can hold his head up?

Thanks!


----------

